# Has ANYONE in the USA ever succeeded in getting warranty support on a SkyRC product?



## OttaMattaPia (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been asking this question for some time and believe it or not, I've never gotten an answer.

My efforts to find a way to get warranty on a SkyRC products failed miserably. So, maybe I didn't go about it correctly?
I could not find any valid contact information for them in the USA.

I had two very bad experiences trying to get ANY support from SkyRC. Never really got any answers and definitely never got close to getting the warranty as promised.
I finally chalked it up and bought Turnigy and Accupower products.

However, I am interested in the MC3000 but I wish someone would tell me if the warranty actually exists and how they got it or not.

Thank you


----------



## OttaMattaPia (Jan 15, 2017)

On their official website, there are dealers listed for Europe, Asia and Latin America.....but oddly, ZERO for North America......

http://www.skyrc.com/index.php?route=information/dealer

So far, it seems that if you purchase a SkyRC product in North America, you essentially have no warranty since you would have to send it back to Asia or Europe and the cost would be around $50-$70


----------

